# Small Embroidery machine for doing winter beanie hats and caps



## InfaRedd (Aug 17, 2011)

Hello, Im looking for a small machine for doing only winter beanie hats and, It needs to be fairly small and doesnt need to do anymore then 2 colours at a time, I already have a vinyl cutter, sublemation printer and heat press in a small flat, so I'd like it to be as small as possible.

I like it to be able to do hats such as this:

Lyle & Scott mens wool ribbed winter beanie hat - black - Heritage range -BNWT | eBay

I'm completely knew to embrodery.

Thanks

edited: I just wast this for beanie hats now, will a small machine such as the brother se 400 do the job?


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

The Brother will probably work for you but it will be slow and you will have to rethread the machine for each color change.


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

Jane is correct... you 'can' do them with that machine but it leaves you no room to grow. Your better bet would be to look for one of the small Brother 6 needle machines since they can also do hats and can do flats up to 7.5 inches tall and 11.5 inches wide. The PR620+ models also have the cylinder attachment for things like socks, etc.


----------



## InfaRedd (Aug 17, 2011)

thanks for the feedback, I can not find the model PR620+

is it simular as any of these.... ! Brother Embroidery Machines - Brother Embroidery Machines Spares & Accessories - UK & Worldwide Delivery - Updated 21/10/2012

thanks


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

The PR600 was the early model, then they came out with the 620's and 650's which are 6 needle machines. The newest model is the PR1000 which is a 10 needle machine.


----------

